# CKS at PPWC this Sunday for the pool session



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi, CKS will be at the Pikes Peak Pool Demo this Sunday. Feel free to place an order and we can deliver the goods to you with your club discount and with no freight charges. Kayaks, Kayak Accessories, Gear, Fishing Equipment, Kayaking Accessory


----------

